# Bald Eagles in Baytown



## sandybottom

Went to Baytown to witness some great action today.


----------



## Fisher Lou

That is 2 cool and great photos, Where at in Baytown?


----------



## scwine

Cool pics! That last one looks like he is on a determined mission.


----------



## TripleGrip

it's almost like they are in my living room.


----------



## JPEG

Looks great! I think I need a longer lens!


----------



## dicklaxt

Now you've gone and done it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I'll close with FANTASTIC!!!!!

dick


----------



## Northsider

Kinda takes your breath away, Great job!!!!


I spotted one while I was fishing below the dam one the San Jacinto last year.


----------



## sandybottom

Thanks for looking.


----------

